# Griggs



## whodeyfamily (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, I am new here and I was wondering if you can eat any of the crappie caught in Griggs? I am in the Air Force and Im here on an assignment. If you have any good places to fish please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

sure you can, i know a guy that eats them outa griggs and even below there but before the water treatment facility. i also know a guy that wont eat them from griggs or oshay. you can get alot of crappie from hoover and alum, and delaware as well.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Some people do eat fish out of Griggs, but I wouldn't eat them. Every time I go near the west shoreline of the reservoir b/w Fishinger and Bethel, I smell sewer gases. Not sure if that is from the pipes that come in from the streets, but definitely a "city" smell......and then there are the ongoing problems with heavy rain causing sewage overflows into the reservoir.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I always get a good laugh when people talk about how they wont eat fish due to "sewage" related issues (No offense B.D...your not the only one). The worst pollutants are the ones you can't smell: PCB's and Mercury. Those two are what you really need to worry about when eating fish, not sewage. And contrary to popular belief there are no longer any sewage discharges into the Middle Scioto (North of the Confluence) that problem was fixed 15 years ago... 

I eat plenty of Crappie/S-eye from the Middle Scioto, many of my friends do the same (including a few that work for the EPA). The Lower Scioto is a whole different story..

WDF fry em up! If you really want to play it safe follow the generic EPA consumption advisories for state waters: 16oz of panfish per/week.

I know i'll be keeping a couple stringers of slabs next week, they're going to be on FIRE after this warm front!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> The worst pollutants are the ones you can't smellCB's and Mercury.


You nailed it man! I watched a video two months ago that was made about women that live on or by lake Erie that eat lake erie fish on daily basis and it should how PCB's and Mercury in the fish can totally produce an ab-normal child.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Sooo 16oz of fish that go for all fish? What about ones that are wild caught that you buy from the store? All the same?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

No mainly panfish. If you look in the back of your regs there is a meal guide that breaks it down by specied and location. I eat them all the time and so have all my family. It is pretty much the same thing as saying grilling over an open flame can cause cancer because it produces carcinigens in the meat.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Here you go, Delaware Angler:
http://www.epa.ohio.gov/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.html

Has nothing to do with panfish or gamefish or anything else. Just what body of water they come from and the levels of PCB's and Mercury.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds good. Thanks a lot for the link. ill be on Alum from 1pm til dark hope i can catch something (not betting on it haha )


so since delaware lake and alum creek arent on there does that mean anything is game? just pretty much stay away from eating a lot of scioto river/olentangy river stuff.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DelawareAngler said:


> Sooo 16oz of fish that go for all fish?


Just panfish. Check the regs andyman linked you to, it gives you the meal allotments per week, per species. 1 meal = 8oz, and your "allowed" to eat 2 meals (or 16oz) a week of panfish. Saugeye/Bass are one meal per week. Catfish are one meal a month (I think).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DelawareAngler said:


> so since delaware lake and alum creek arent on there does that mean anything is game? just pretty much stay away from eating a lot of *LOWER* scioto river/olentangy river stuff.


Alum/Deleware/Griggs are fine, as long as you follow the generic statewide consumption advisories listed at the top of the page


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Griggs is having a Regatta this week end, not the best time to go. You'd be fighting crowds everywhere & no wake all over.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> I always get a good laugh when people talk about how they wont eat fish due to "sewage" related issues (No offense B.D...your not the only one). The worst pollutants are the ones you can't smell: PCB's and Mercury. Those two are what you really need to worry about when eating fish, not sewage. And contrary to popular belief there are no longer any sewage discharges into the Middle Scioto (North of the Confluence) that problem was fixed 15 years ago... /QUOTE]
> 
> You are right about Mercury and PCB's - I did not discount those pollutants. Even if they did not exist in the Scioto, I still wouldn't eat fish from there. The sewage problem is not as bad as 15 years ago, but there are still sewage overflows when there are heavy rains. Besides, even after multiple, nice, dry, sunny days, the smell along the west bank (which is simply normal sewer gas - which is NOT from raw sewage, just the normal sewer gas smell you can detect walking down a normal city street) still bothers me.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Have caught and ate many crappies from Griggs over the past years. Could'nt tell any differance in the taste from any others from Alum or Hoover. {I think I had this severe eye twitch before I ate those fish} Lots of nice 11-12 inchers with a surprise every once in a while. Last year caught 2 flat head cats on crappie minnows. Both maybe 6-7 lbs., but lots of fun on ultra-light tackle. Also some nice channel cats cruising the area. Have had good luck fishing from the bank on all of the East bank, from Fishinger Rd. down past Hyden Run to the island.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

you do what ever you want but while fishing at griggs I have wittnessed raw dublin sewage floating down stream and there aint no way never anyone can convience me in any way that those fish are alright to eat it used to be evry time we had real good rain storm dublins sewage would overflow and you could actually see that flowing down stream so you guys can make your own call they have since supposedly fixed this problem and i have not witnessed any sewage for about a year now but that will never heal what I have personallyseen I do not want to be grafic so it wasnt pretty


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

OHBMQUINN said:


> I have wittnessed raw dublin sewage floating down stream and there aint no way never anyone can convience me in any way that those fish are alright to eat it used to be evry time we had real good rain storm dublins sewage would overflow and you could actually see that flowing down stream so you guys can make your own call they have since supposedly fixed this problem and i have not witnessed any sewage for about a year now but that will never heal what I have personallyseen I do not want to be grafic so it wasnt pretty


You must have a good memory then...It's been a decade+ since Dublin dumped raw sewage into the Scioto. Again, there is only ONE discharge of raw sewage into the middle Scioto. If someone said they saw sewage in the water below Griggs or Oshay in the past 10years they either mis-identified it or were flat-out lying. All but one of the Scioto sewage discharges occur downstream of the confluence.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

you might have to check the records to see when dublin was fined last I guess it was cheaper to pay the fine than to fix the problem and like I said me and my partner have seen sewage up at the split just before the 161 bridge tolett paper ect a year two years three four what dose it matter that will never in my life time heal my thoughts on if the fish are ok to eat sorry also so we must both be lyers I am not eating any thing out of griggs or down streem of there so do what you want is all I am saying but if you witnessed what I have seen you might think twice in all actuality you could show me that there is sientific evedence that prover there was nothing wrong and there is still no way


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

At first it was cheaper just to pay the fines, as the only viable fix was to dig up Dublin rd and connect to the COC's sewage system below Griggs. Eventually the EPA slapped Dublin with a development ban and essentially forced them into compliance. During '95/'96 Dublin rd, along with Griggs/Oshay was torn to shreds and fitted with a new sewage system that effectively solved Dublin's overflow/discharge problem.

After an hour or so of searching I couldn't find any articles on Dublin's sewage discharges (although I did find a # of articles on the COC's sewer issues). Im pretty sure the lack of online information is due to the fact that the problem was addressed and fixed long before the boom of the internet. 

And I was in no way accusing you of lying QHB. What I was trying to say is the Dublin sewage issue (well the entire Scioto sewage issue) has become sort of an urban legend that refuses to die. Most who repeat the legend tell it as a first hand account rather then a second hand story. This leads people to believe that sewage discharges are still a widespread, unchecked problem...


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

cant eat no fish because before there were sewage systems everyones poop ended up in the water theres still many toilets that run straight down the hill into a ditch out in the boondocks.not to mention all the animal crap including fish crap., just think everytime you eat fruits or veggies and dont wash them first, the mexican that picked them been scratching hit nuts all day or the kids at the drive thru favorite game is to wipe your bun on there arm pit or all the people coufing and sneezing on the food at the buffet your at i,ll take my chances with the fish. besides if the gov.is making the recomendation the datas probley wrong or there trying to scare people so the wont eat all the fish which is fine with me that leaves more for me to catch


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the water is still high and muddy?? Thanks


----------



## kevinandjulie (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah wehn i was down there this weekend it was high and muddy with debris around the bank


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Its a shame that these things happend it dublin and others dump into the siota the siota dumpsinto the ohio then the mississippi then the gulf of mexico wich esecentally dumps on the whole world discusting I have been fishing griggs for 26 years I have caught my share of bass bluegill carp catfish turtles crappie ect inthat time And even worked at the gass dock as a kid yes there used to be a gass station on the watter there I think is still a little brown shack there me and that old river have quite the history and I as long as the good lord will let me will continue to fish the old river but this stuff has to stop there is ways to keep this from happing this day in age yos along time ago but that time has long since gone and its a new age and we learned from things like those in the past


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Longest sentence ever.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

P.S.

Anyone who is afraid of eating fish out of Griggs, or any Ohio waterbody for that matter is hypocritical. The upper Scioto is one of the 'cleanest' stream stretches in Central Ohio (reservoirs included). Anything you eat in from stores or resturaunts has not been put under as much scrutiny as you may think. Eat your fish sticks and salmon, but cry when you claim you saw 'raw sewage' in Griggs (many years ago, after the very rare overflow events were fixed). Words of wisdom: Moderation is key to any consumption. Read what the OEPA puts out as far as fish consumption. They are the ones doing the real science. Armchair toxicologists need to quit sucumbing to ignorance.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Longest sentence ever.


LOL, and very hard to read.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> Longest sentence ever.



That's straight supercalifragilisticexpialidocious...


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Did anyone else want to edit his post?


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok... I'll admit I'm one of the ones who vowed not to eat any fish out of the Scioto. Not due to any floaties, but big ol' oozing, googly eye and elephant man fish that were caught from time to time. But hey, stuff happens. I'll eat some this year and see if I mutate in any way (not the freaky fish though). Heck, maybe I'll get some superhuman x-ray vision. Lord knows I'd put that to good use... Anyway, I'm sure I've eaten worse. I was in the the USN long enough to have eaten and drank things that can best be described as questionable.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

DelawareAngler said:


> Did anyone else want to edit his post?


I understood his post just fine. I just wanted to use that nonsense word from Mary Poppins.


----------



## spinfish (May 4, 2005)

I know a guy that lives on the River Ridge... caught some crappie at Griggs and gave them to his neighbor. Said he figured if his neighbor didn't get sick, then he would eat his next catch... funny stuff. His neighbor was also in the Air Force here on assignment... Bengals fan too...


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

spinfish said:


> I know a guy that lives on the River Ridge... caught some crappie at Griggs and gave them to his neighbor. Said he figured if his neighbor didn't get sick, then he would eat his next catch... funny stuff. His neighbor was also in the Air Force here on assignment... *Bengals fan too...:*o


so that was his problem eh? lol


----------



## demcanes504 (Apr 17, 2008)

Right now you can,..they are passing threw not staying in the main lake long...try the fishinger road bridge if you dont have a boat. Fish by the pillers bout 6 or 7 ft deep...minnows of course...


----------



## demcanes504 (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess everyone has a point. But did you know about the crap and sludge that is sitten below griggs dam? They did a study on it years ago. All the raw sewage from upper arlington..and dublin just sittn there? When the women in those towns have,'that time of the month'..or are on birth control,..where do you think all that stuff goes? All those steriods,..and those hormones shots,..what ever..goes where? In the water! That kid a montha go..rowing..had his legs cut off,..why? They said he caught a rare deisase ,..he did. But where did it come from? Where is the only place he could have coaught it,..too infect a open sore ? On the water..in the water...rowing! No one wants to admit it,...but think about it... Another thing...why did i cacth a ton of cats and bass last year,..that were blind in one eye from griggs? Let me guess,..they had the same mother? ...no,..it is the water,..combined with boat oil, and gas...and god knows what ever else is leaked..or dumped into that place. I fish in tournaments there,..and have seen some real strange fish caught out of there... From 13in rock bass, that look like skillets with red eyes. Too hybrid stripers with bumps along there mouth. Eat the fish out of griggs? Not for me...only when it is crappie season,..when they are passing threw...not posting up tents. But then again like i said,..i guess everyone ,..thier point.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

All water is inherently dirty. It is runoff... Even water from pre columbian times. Do you think Europeans got sick from drinking water out of the pristene Scioto and Darby before the area was settled? Hell yes they did. Did natives? Maybe not..but that would be due to their long time use and over-time resistence to the microbes found there.

As far as the sludge goes below Griggs......no.

As far as the the birth control and 'time of the month' talk....the birth control part is partially true. Not sure where the other part comes in other than the spread of cooties.

Studies are being done on pharmacuticals in our waterways, was many traces of these drugs are not being taken out during water treatment and waste water treatment practices. That means the fish, the deer, the people who eventually drink the water are getting their own dosage. No one knows yet if it is effecting humans, but it seems to be effecting fish in some areas.

I think you might have a long string of phobias due to urban myths and half truths that you are taking at face value. Think about all the other nasty stuff you come in contact with daily that you are not thinking of. The air, various residues, toilet seats, door knobs, swine flu/aids, you get my drift.

It is nice to know that you and others are concerned, but there is just no evidence to back up what you are claiming. 

Personal question: do you only drink distilled water?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

LOL Mushi, I started typing up a response and said "the hell with it"....I mean Upper Arlington doesn't even have a sewage plant to discharge from for christ sake!


----------



## demcanes504 (Apr 17, 2008)

The sludge and pretty much everything I wrote about cam from 2 sources...channel 6 when I found a body fishing at griggs 2 years ago! And a man who works for the DNR.


----------

